# Suggestions



## RacingGoat951 (Sep 16, 2011)

So i ve had my gto for a few years and I've been wanting to mod tune and turn it into the beast on the road it can be, but I have 1 problem its an automatic just wondering if its even worth modding.


----------



## SleeperGoat (Sep 19, 2011)

Its worth it. i know a guy thats got a 06' automatic. has a supercharger, headers, exhaust. anyways has around 500hp, and hes had the rear end sliding/slipping till 80mph. 
another buddy has a 04' automatic. has intake manifold, headers, exhaust and other stuff. pushing almost 600hp. so if you have the money, do it.


----------



## Ponchohoncho (Sep 17, 2011)

Yup, if I could do it all over again, I'd have paid the 'gas guzzler' tax of $1300 to get the automatic when I bought my '06 CGM brand new. With basic boltons like cam, LT's, cai, udp, and some DR's, my car made better than 450rwhp when tuned, but with the M6 I couldn't ever launch the car consistently. The guys with a good stall converter equipped auto could get out on me just about every time. So, yeah, it's worth it! Go for it!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

SleeperGoat said:


> Its worth it. i know a guy thats got a 06' automatic. has a supercharger, headers, exhaust. anyways has around 500hp, and hes had the rear end sliding/slipping till 80mph.
> another buddy has a 04' automatic. has intake manifold, headers, exhaust and other stuff. pushing almost 600hp. so if you have the money, do it.


What's the 'other stuff' to get him to 600hp?


----------



## RacingGoat951 (Sep 16, 2011)

Cool yea I wasn't sure, just thought id get some insite I appreciate.


----------



## SleeperGoat (Sep 19, 2011)

Rukee said:


> What's the 'other stuff' to get him to 600hp?


not completely sure. id think intake, cam. i'll ask him next time i see him.


----------

